# Renting - Dubizzle, Just Rental Prices?



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Guys

Maybe a stupid questions. But was with a friend this weekend, I asked him how much was his place to rent and he said 150k. And then later replied this included Agent fees and related costs.

Now my question is the price on Dubizzle and Just rental what do they include? Or is that only for the rental?

I have seen ads that mention the cost of Agent fees, but don't state if this is in the price, i.e is 110k place with or without the related fees? Others dont even mention agent fees etc...

:confused2:

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

They will not include agent fees.

You do find adverts directly from the landlord and will explicitly state no agent fees. But they are pretty rare. Sometimes landlords will even attempt to charge agent fees even if they're renting the flat themselves.

Agent fees are supposed to be a flat 5%. That's the law. But agents renting cheaper properties may try to increase the fee (5K AED for an 80K property, for example).



Skip_ZA said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Maybe a stupid questions. But was with a friend this weekend, I asked him how much was his place to rent and he said 150k. And then later replied this included Agent fees and related costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

To the ads, you need to add 5% agent fees + 5% security deposit to the landlord + any security deposit to the utility provider (e.g DEWA and any other provider like district cooling etc) + cost of registering the contract (Ejari) + moving expenses (if any) + any charges to get an internet, TV connection + cost of furnishing the place


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

@rsinner, thats i how I understood it as well. Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bob22 said:


> i still have lots more of socks for you if your interested.


Five pairs for a pound?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I do find prices on property finder more realistic than dubizzle.


----------



## mdagha (May 6, 2015)

Dubizzle just includes the rental fees.

You need to keep in mind that the listing price is usually with one check and will got up with the more checks you pay with.

Also you should keep in mind that all rates are negotiable if you have a good estate agent on your side.

The standard commission rate is 5% in Dubai


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

If u r looking at the agent's ads then definitely you have to pay the amount of the agent fee. And in normal rental price mentioned on dubizzle, the agent fee is not included and it depends on different agencies the amount of percentage they charge.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mkhalid123 said:


> If u r looking at the agent's ads then definitely you have to pay the amount of the agent fee. And in normal rental price mentioned on dubizzle, the agent fee is included and it depends on different agencies the amount of percentage they charge.


The above sounds totally incorrect!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> The above sounds totally incorrect!


Of course its all incorrect, the poster is after all in real estate.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> The above sounds totally incorrect!


yes i admit, i missed the word "Not" in agent fees sentence, i was looking forward to edit it but couldnt find it, could you please let me know where is the edit option for the comment. 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mkhalid123 said:


> yes i admit, i missed the word "Not" in agent fees sentence, i was looking forward to edit it but couldnt find it, could you please let me know where is the edit option for the comment.
> 
> Thanks


One word - big difference in meaning!
I have edited your post.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

yes i agree, thanks anyways


----------

